

Fun CS Quiz - omarseyal
http://www.sporcle.com/games/csvocab.php
It's not really a hacker quiz - it's more academic CS terms.  But it's fun.
======
Dilpil
Somewhat frustrating, they only accept very specific terms, where synonyms are
quite frequent.

------
azanar
Some of those specific terms aren't the most commonly used for the associated
concept, which can lead to confusion and frustration.

Furthermore, some of the definitions are either too restrictive, not
restrictive enough, or don't seem to match the exactly term they are
describing.

I'll withhold specific examples, so those who still want to take the test
don't feel that I've spoiled it for them.

------
sysop073
I saw "a link between two nodes in a graph." and typed "edge", and it filled
in one further down the column: "a link or arc between nodes in a graph."
apparently they wanted "arc" for the first one?

------
epall
Good practice for my Data Structures & Algorithms final! 79/155

------
parenthesis
Mistake: a geometric series can have a common ratio >= 1.

------
vlad
Thanks! Really awesome!

------
mvid
wouldn't call it fun.. more like aggravating.

